# Trouble posting ad in Marketplace-Need help



## mmerrick (May 20, 2013)

Having difficulty getting my classified ad listed under Resort in the timeshare market place. i have placed it twice . It shows that it is posted but when you search for the posting it does not show up.

In the Resort area of the Ad , it either has nothing or the points information rather than the resort name.

I did place the resort name in the title . i did not see another place in which to add to resort name when completing the ad.

I sent an email to the individual who is listed to assist with editing Ad's in the marketplace but have received no response . it has been 4 days since i sent the email. 

I thought I would reach out to the members for some help at this point. Any suggestions , directions would be most appreciated. Thanks


----------



## csxjohn (May 20, 2013)

mmerrick said:


> Having difficulty getting my classified ad listed under Resort in the timeshare market place. i have placed it twice . It shows that it is posted but when you search for the posting it does not show up.
> 
> In the Resort area of the Ad , it either has nothing or the points information rather than the resort name.
> 
> ...




It sometimes takes awhile for answers, these are volunteers helping out.


----------



## csxjohn (May 20, 2013)

What category did you list in.  I once couldn't find an ad I had posted and discovered there are different search links depending of if it's a wish ad or not.


----------



## DeniseM (May 20, 2013)

What category did you post it in?

Exchange
For Sale
For Rent

Fixed
Floating
Points​
or

Wish Ad
-I want to buy
-I want to rent


----------



## TUGBrian (May 20, 2013)

did you ever bother to check your spam or junk email folder...we replied to your email within minutes of you sending it.

the reason you cant find your ad, is because you posted a points ad...and are looking for the resort name.

you would have to search for your ad in the points section if you wanted to find it, thats where points ads get posted =)


If you want your ad to show up in searches for your home resort, you would need to post a a fixed or floating week ad for that resort.


----------

